# Hi :)



## mouselover123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello,

I have always had mice and love them to bits  . I joined this forum because I am looking to buy some and this is my last hope of finding some as nowhere seems to sell them anymore  . Untill quite recently I had 3 rescued mice from the RSPCA.

Hope to find some 

Elizabeth xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Good luck in your search for mice, I'm sure somebody here will be able to help. Have you also tried the online RSPCA "search" facility?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello and welcome Elizabeth. Where are you located? There are members from all over the place here - perhaps one of us with extra mice will be near you!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

hello, im sure you will finde someone on here near you, i couldnt find anyone near me untill i joined here, so dont give up


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi there, i breed mice for pets, but it alldepends where you are located???


----------

